# Could i run Battlefield 3 on Ultra with these?



## Septura (Jul 14, 2012)

Im planning to buy these hardware things for my Gaming PC.
(Should be able to run BF3/ArmA II on highest settings)


*Video card: (230 euros)*
Sapphire RADEON HD 7850 2GB

*Processor: (294 euros)*
Intel Core i7 3820 / 3.6 GHz processor with 3,8 Turbo Boost

*RAM: (180 euros)*
Kingston ValueRAM - 16 GB : 2 x 8 GB - 
DIMM 240-pins - DDR3

*MotherBoard: (354 euros)*
ASUS P9X79 

*Processor Cooler: (40 euros)*
Cooler Master Hyper 412S

*Hard Disk: (108 euros)*
WD Caviar Green WD20EARX - HardDisk - 2 TB - SATA-600


I found almost the EXACT same PC on a Dutch website (where im from):
http://azerty.nl/1-2812-519009/azgamesys...owerm.html


----------



## Darkleoco (Jul 14, 2012)

The processor will do it easily without a doubt but you would not get anywhere near decent performance on ultra with that video card unless I am horribly mistaken.

Edit: I may stand corrected.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Powercolor/HD_7850_PCS_Plus/9.html


----------



## Septura (Jul 14, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> The processor will do it easily without a doubt but you would not get anywhere near decent performance on ultra with that video card unless I am horribly mistaken.
> 
> Edit: I may stand corrected.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Powercolor/HD_7850_PCS_Plus/9.html



Well i searched for some gaming with that video card on BF3 with ultra settings
and the game runned fine without a doubt


----------



## Darkleoco (Jul 14, 2012)

Then you are easily set to go because that i7 will tear through BF3 perfectly.


----------



## Septura (Jul 14, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> Then you are easily set to go because that i7 will tear through BF3 perfectly.



Im glad to hear that


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 14, 2012)

That WD Green isn't exactly the right drive for the job. Green drives are energy efficient which equals slow. They are more geared as a storage drive. I wouldn't use it as an OS drive.


----------



## Frizz (Jul 14, 2012)

If you go down to the Z77 platform you can just buy a 3570k and have extra money for a gtx 670 or something just a suggestion


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jul 14, 2012)

random said:


> If you go down to the Z77 platform you can just buy a 3570k and have extra money for a gtx 670 or something just a suggestion



This. You wont be able to play bf3 on ultra with full AA and AF with a 7850 at 1080p i can guarantee you that.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 14, 2012)

It will but frames will suffer. Just turn the AA and AF off and you should get about 40


----------



## gopal (Jul 14, 2012)

Well you should get the MSI Power edition HD 7850 their coolers are great you can oc it too.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 14, 2012)

I wouldn't spend 354 Euro on a mobo while just 230 on a GPU if I'd want to game. So the best advice would be a Z77 board, a decent one will be around 200E cheaper than that X79, an i7-3770K and a GTX670. 60FPS vsync ULTRA preset guaranteed at 1080p.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 14, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> I wouldn't spend 354 Euro on a mobo while just 230 on a GPU if I'd want to game. So the best advice would be a Z77 board, a decent one will be around 200E cheaper than that X79, an i7-3770K and a GTX670. 60FPS vsync ULTRA preset guaranteed at 1080p.



Sound advice.


----------



## gopal (Jul 14, 2012)

Well i7 3770K will be a beter option and you can get a HD 7870 or maybe a GTX670


----------



## Septura (Jul 14, 2012)

*New computer*

I have set up a new computer, somehow i think the price is a bit
too high, could you tell me what i can change?


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 14, 2012)

You could save >200 euros by going with a 3570k Ivybridge and a lower cost mobo.  The sabretooth is pimped up too much.  Buy a lower cost board.  

The extra money for a 3770k is not worth the performance.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 14, 2012)

Septura said:


> I have set up a new computer, somehow i think the price is a bit
> too high, could you tell me what i can change?



It is a VERY nice package but as the 54th void said you could save money on a lower CPU and motherboard. Also look at other manufactures for the 670. I'm sure ASUS is one of the most expensive.


----------



## Septura (Jul 14, 2012)

Well guys to be honest, this setup is very good. I just keep saving money for a month so i can buy it. Thanks for all the advice, you guys are great


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 14, 2012)

Septura said:


> Well guys to be honest, this setup is very good. I just keep saving money for a month so i can buy it. Thanks for all the advice, you guys are great



Yes it is a great setup and should get you your BF3 Ultra settings your after.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 14, 2012)

The 3820 runs everything I've thrown at it great. I always recommend SB-E if someone wants longevity in their rig. The video card should run whatever you want at 1080p fairly well, but you may want to consider something like a 7870 or faster if you want to run it at full AA and AF, otherwise looks like a nice rig. I like LGA2011 because the 3820 is the slowest that Intel offers, and if you want to upgrade to a 6-core, you can. Also IVB-E should also be work on LGA2011 after a BIOS update when it is released. The problem with skt1155 is that you're encroaching on the end of its life span very soon with Haswell coming 1st quarter of 2013.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 14, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> The 3820 runs everything I've thrown at it great. I always recommend SB-E if someone wants longevity in their rig. The video card should run whatever you want at 1080p fairly well, but you may want to consider something like a 7870 or faster if you want to run it at full AA and AF, otherwise looks like a nice rig. I like LGA2011 because the 3820 is the slowest that Intel offers, and if you want to upgrade to a 6-core, you can. Also IVB-E should also be work on LGA2011 after a BIOS update when it is released. The problem with skt1155 is that you're encroaching on the end of its life span very soon with Haswell coming 1st quarter of 2013.



Haswell will end up being on Socket 1150 so both 1155 and 2011 will end up dead either way.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 14, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> Haswell will end up being on Socket 1150 so both 1155 and 2011 will end up dead either way.



That's a hollow statement because when it comes to Intel, sockets tend to die anyways. How long it will be until skt2011 dies will be that much further out than skt1155. Also, there are more options for upgrade on 2011 as well as all the extra features that come bundled with it. So all in all, you have two options for Intel right now, 1155 and 2011, where Haswell is planned to replace 1155, not 2011. In fact IVB-E is slated to come out after Haswell, which doesn't necessarily mean that Haswell will "replace" IVB-E. From initial reports, even Haswell will still only sport quad-core processors, where IVB-E is likely to have 4, 6, and 8 core variants. So for the people who want the extra CPU horsepower, skt2011 is the better option. If gaming is what you want (in no more than dual-gpu configurations,) then 1155/1150 will be what you want.

Also honestly, I wanted a skt2011 chip because they all support VT-d, even on the k-edition chips where with SB and IVB, VT-d is missing on all k-edition CPUs. Since I like overclocking and I do a lot of virtualization, the extra memory slots and VT-d (along with the ability to upgrade to a faster processor,) is a huge perk to me and you're not going to see this change on Haswell.

All in all, I'm just saying that skt2011 has more longevity to it than 1155 does. I'm not disputing that skt2011 is going to die, to do that would be stupid and illogical but its not like you can build a 1150 system yet.


----------



## Septura (Jul 14, 2012)

Back on topic guys, i wanted to know if i'm gonna experience any problems, with other
words, pros and cons?


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 14, 2012)

I think it's a pretty solid package you have put together. I can't see any serious issues with it.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 14, 2012)

I have not heard much in the way of good reputation with the coolermaster PSUs but none the less you are not pulling a lot of power with extra peripherals like a lot of HDDs so it should be fine.


I see you have also avoided purchasing an aftermarket CPU cooler?


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 14, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> I see you have also avoided purchasing an aftermarket CPU cooler?



I JUST thought about that too. Definitely something to consider as your getting an unclocked CPU. Be kind of a waste to not OC it and your not going to get far on the stock cooler.


----------



## Fatal1ty39 (Jul 14, 2012)

get the corsair TX650M.also for cases check these:

Corsair Carbide 500R:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0EZYMvNVdk&list=UUTzLRZUgelatKZ4nyIKcAbg&index=8&feature=plcp

Cooler Master HAF XM:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SM4EVGaXek&list=UUTzLRZUgelatKZ4nyIKcAbg&index=2&feature=plcp


----------



## LDNL (Jul 14, 2012)

On the latest update everything looks good. You could add a 60gb ssd just for windows and use the other drive for games/storage.


----------



## Nokiacrazi (Jul 15, 2012)

Hello guys, just wondering, upgrading to a P8Z77-M, i5-3450, G-Skill 8GB DDR3, and a 7850 in the near future. Would that max out BF3 at 1920x1080?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 15, 2012)

It can but not at 60FPS. You'll get around 40, overcloking heavily the 7850 you'll probably get around 50. CPU is OK but you might want to consider a K Ivy Bridge, you never know when you'll need some extra MHz.


----------

